
Show HN: ZipBoard – Visual collaboration on live URLs - zipBoard
http://www.zipboard.co
======
zingBhavya
Hi guys, I am the co-founder for zipBoard. We created zipBoard to bridge the
gap between various stakeholders involved in the product development process.
You can actually add a URL, browse, take a screenshot and start collaborating
on the screenshot. It is that simple! Would love to hear your thoughts and
feedback. We have also launched on producthunt today
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/zipboard](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/zipboard)

Look forward to your feedback. -Bhavya @zingbhavya

~~~
brudgers
Is there a story behind the project?

~~~
zingBhavya
@brudgers thanks for asking. We really started as a review tool for e-learning
courses which are primarily html courses. We realized with remote teams and a
lot of visual content, it is very hard to share feedback on emails, so
zipBoard was born. As we started working on it, we realized that the same is
applicable for any web based product that is created. For every iteration,
there is a need to gather constant feedback from the stakeholders. It is not
always possible to huddle in the same room or to add bug for each feedback. Do
share what are your thoughts about the product.

